# Toyota Embroidery Machine 830 for SALE



## Laurie Harper (Mar 28, 2011)

TOYOTA ESP 830 LIKE NEW for SALE. 9 needle with software, design book & disk as well as many digitized designs. This is a 9 needle single head machine that has NO PROBLEMS AT ALL. It is a perfect complement to a larger system or as an initial machine for a start-up business. MUST SELL ALL ASAP. Please contact with interest.


----------



## ClassicEmb (Feb 25, 2011)

Where is the machine located?


----------

